# Introduction - Enoch



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wanted to introduce myself to this forum.

I know its a Texas forum but my desire to Jig and Pop is un-questionably the reason why I want to be part of this forum.
Also I know that I can learn something of fishing value from yall being from the Big Sky state.

A little about me: I spent some time working in Nashville, TN so I understand some down south lingo and culture. I can appreciate another type of fishing experience from anglers across the country.

I'm addicted to fishing and constantly have battle between time on the water and time picking new gear. Kil has to blame for some of that as I am friends with him and he is another reason I am on 2CoolFishing.

Some of yall know me from 360tuna and so I'll share that I do post there often and have my own blog. To get to know me a bit better you can see my site: 215fishspot.blogspot.com (shameless plug) haha. I'm not in for any business but just a great fishing experience.

I look forward to fishing the Tehas boats and meeting yall as well. :brew2::brew2:

Cheers,

-Enoch


----------



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

Its Tejas...see you out there. 

JI


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome Enoch, between you and Kil and the others hopefully this jigging & pop'n forum will grow.


----------



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys. 
LOL Tejas it is Man. I'll try best to relate to the jigging done here aswell.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Enoch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Also I know that I can learn something of fishing value from yall being from the Big Sky state.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 2cool forum Enoch, Ive watched some of your yourtubes about tying knots before and seen some of your post on 360.

This is a realitively new jiggin board, and sometimes gets hopping with sharing ideas and stories and such. Jiggin is just starting to catch on down our way...

Glad to have ya...

Wanted to correct ya on one of your items tho....

*Texas is the LONE STAR STATE* :texasflag

I think Montana is the Big sky state... 

Hog


----------



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

Hog, 
Thanks for the welcome to your forum. I know this jigging and popping thing is new for Texas but there are some great waters for yall to fish along the coast of your state. (aka Lone Star State! )

I'm wasn't really even sure that anyone watches my videos, but I'm glad you watched them!


----------

